# San Francisco (City): Players or Group



## Ventifus (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm looking for either an existing group to join or a couple of people to start one. So, if you've got a group that needs one, two or maybe three more players, or want to form a new one, let me know. East bay or south bay is out of the question: I'm carless in the City, but my apartment in Park Merced (near Stonestown) has got a nice big table (and passable parking). Any day of the week is good: I'm a student at SFSU w/ day classes.

Either reply to this thread or email me at ventifus (at) sonic dot net


----------



## Ventifus (May 1, 2002)

Well, I've collected three players so far, looking for more to round out the bunch. Anyone interested in joining, drop me a line soon.


----------

